# Apple erweitert Malware-Schutz von Mac OS X



## Newsfeed (21 Juni 2010)

Mit dem Update auf Mac OS X 10.6.4 hat Apple eine Backdoor zu der Liste der Virensignaturen hinzugefügt. Insgesamt kann der Rechner nun vor drei statt zwei Schädlingen warnen.

Weiterlesen...


----------

